# Mexican Citizenship?



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I was talking to a mate of mines and I though I'd post it here. We were discussing getting citizenship through a Mexican parent. 

Basically, from the research that ensued from this discussion, you can claim citizenship to mexico if one or both parents are mexican(s). Which is ofcourse is very obvious. Now here is the kicker; what if the Mexican parent is deceased? 

The procedure from what I read online, you basically take the Mexican parent in as proof that she is a citizen and there is paper work that gets done and voila! You are now a Mexican citizen. So what if it is only one parent that is a Mexican citizen, and he/she is deceased? Hmmmm...something I thought could be discussed.:ranger:


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I'm looking at the online information from the Mexican consulates, and it doesn't say that you bring in the Mexican parent, it says you bring in the papers that prove they are a Mexican national, and that you are their son or daughter. I can see the point, after all just bringing in the person wouldn’t prove either that they are Mexican or that they are your parent.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bring a death certificate ......


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I was thinking first that you could also bring the death certificate, but then I looked at the requirements and it doesn’t seem to say anything that implies that the Mexican mother or father has to be alive for a person to apply for Mexican nationality on the basis of a parent having Mexican nationality.


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Srry, forgot to mention the obvious, to bring supporting documents. I read somewhere that the parent would need to sign some documents. So that may be problematic since the Mexican parent is deceased.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Birth certificates for parent and child should do the trick. Ask at the nearest Mexican Consulate or Embassy.


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Told the friend the same. Best they hear what to do from the "horse's mouth". Thought it would be an interesting topic for the forum.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, why do you want to become a Mexican Citizen? What citizenship do you hold now?

Just remember, if you do decide to get dual citizenship and you are in Mexico, then you are Mexican. If you hold dual US/Mexican citizenship then when you are in the US you are covered under US, when in Mexico you are covered under Mexico. If and when the sh%t hits the fan and you are in Mexico, you cannot run to the US embassy for any support while in Mexico.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If Mexico works the same as the EU, and the UK, your parent born there doesn't need to be alive, you just have to prove that they were born there, and that you are their child.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you want to become a Mexican Citizen? What citizenship do you hold now?
> 
> Just remember, if you do decide to get dual citizenship and you are in Mexico, then you are Mexican. If you hold dual US/Mexican citizenship then when you are in the US you are covered under US, when in Mexico you are covered under Mexico. If and when the sh%t hits the fan and you are in Mexico, you cannot run to the US embassy for any support while in Mexico.


The OP is a citizen of Belize and was asking about getting Mexican citizenship for a friend, I believe, not for himself.


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea, I am not looking to become a citizen (yet). All my talks about moving to Mexico has stirred up everyone thinking about going to Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robertg said:


> Yea, I am not looking to become a citizen (yet). All my talks about moving to Mexico has stirred up everyone thinking about going to Mexico.


You mean all your friends in Belize? Are their motivations for wanting to move to Mexico similar to yours?


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea frm Belize, well, just two friends but the probability of them moving is slim to none. (well no time soon) Only one would have similar motivations since he works online with my partner.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

robertg said:


> Yea frm Belize, well, just two friends but the probability of them moving is slim to none. (well no time soon) Only one would have similar motivations since he works online with my partner.


If you do decided to make the move to Mexico, at least you'll be coming with your partner. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## robertg (Jun 18, 2012)

Thnx Verde. I am so excited about the move. I have been considering where to relocate for about a year now and decided Mexico would be the best place since Mexico and Belize have good relations so it would be an easier move. (I'm assuming)


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Bring a death certificate ......


Being dead proves you're Mexican? :bolt:


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

adamathefrog said:


> Being dead proves you're Mexican? :bolt:


Lesson 1 given with love.

Never take anything out of context -- meaning that you need to read the context.

Please read the entire post to see why the death certificate was suggested.

I could tell you why but that would be spoiling the fun.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Detailman said:


> Lesson 1 given with love.
> 
> Never take anything out of context -- meaning that you need to read the context.
> 
> ...


Indeed, but at that point in the discussion no one had mentioned documentation. I'd read the entire thread, but I was just commenting on the suggestion being a little 'sparse', and a tiny bit humorous to read.


----------



## Seattleman (Jun 29, 2012)

You can go to the registro civil and request a copy of your birth certificate. It states all the proof you need. If you are catholic and were baptized in MX you can get a certificate from the Catholic Church as well. Bring copy of the relative's death certificate and you are set. It is always a good idea to notarize your documents as many institutions request these documents to be notarized. They don't always have to be but in this case, it may save time.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

robertg said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was talking to a mate of mines and I though I'd post it here. We were discussing getting citizenship through a Mexican parent.
> 
> ...


A good friend who was actually born in the US to Mexican parents is going through the process right now. You do need a copy of the official Mexican birth certificate and your own birth certificate with your parent's name exactly as it appears on their birth certificate. All data on both birth certificates has to match exactly otherwise you may been in for a long drawn out expensive process that may fail.


----------

